# Windows XP ISO?



## RRe36 (20. Juni 2018)

Servus zusammen,
ich würde gerne wissen ob hier jemand zufällig noch Windows XP ISO Dateien rumfliegen hat (möglichst unbearbeitete Retail-Fassungen oder das Semi-OEM Zeug was oft bei Fertigrechnern mitgeliefert wurde), Bräuchte Windows XP Home und Professional als 32Bit Version, da ich momentan mit ein paar Systemen beschäftigt bin, welche im Zuge einer Umrüstung virtualisiert werden müssen und ich wohl nicht um eine Reperaturinstallation herum komme.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für alle sinnvollen Antworten


----------



## RRe36 (20. Juni 2018)

Ähm das hier soll kein Handel werden, warum ist das auf einmal im Marktplatz?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juni 2018)

Weil WindowsXP (noch immer) lizenzpflichtige Software ist und selbst wenn es dir jemand schenkt es in den Marktplatz muss laut Forenregeln.
Wenn es dir dagegen rein um die ISO-Dateien ohne Lizenzschlüssel geht (falls du noch Keys hast) ist der Thread ziemlich seltsam - denn die ISOs ohne kostenpflichtigen Key gibts einfach so im Netz kostenlos/legal zum download.


----------



## RRe36 (20. Juni 2018)

Aber ich will doch gar keine Lizenzen kaufen, ich hab schon zuhauf welche zur Verfügung (auf den alten Rechnern die ich jetzt auswechseln muss gibt's ja noch die schönen Aufkleber  ). Weiß gerade nicht wie das in die Forenregeln passt aber wenn das so sein muss dann meinetwegen 
EDIT: Zu den ISOs im Netz: Die scheinen mir alle irgendwie etwas eigen. Entweder die sind auf Englisch oder es sind so lustige Geschichten wie Volumenlizenzmedien.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juni 2018)

Naja, welche Version man wo sinnvoll lädt weiß ich auch nicht - da kann ggf. jemand helfen.
Da ja nun klar ist dass es definitiv nicht um Lizenzschlüssel geht kanns auch wieder aus dem MP raus. 

Spontane suche hat mir das da ausgespuckt:
Windows XP SP3 ISO Full Version Free Download [Original] - Softlay.net


----------



## RRe36 (20. Juni 2018)

Windows XP Installationsmedien sind ja leider nicht mehrsprachig, deswegen frag ich ja explizit hier um eine Deutsche ISO zu bekommen um die Reperaturinstallationen vernünftig auszuführen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Juni 2018)

Nur mal so:
Windows XP | eBay.


----------



## Maverick3k (20. Juni 2018)

Hätte ich nicht so einen mickrigen Upload (1.6mbit), hätte ich dir die ISOs geben können. (XP Home SP3 OEM und XP Pro SP3 OEM)

€dit

Meine Home ist allerdings nur eine geslipstreamte SP0.


----------



## max310kc (21. Juni 2018)

Also eine aus dem Netz gezogene ISO von  XP-Home hab ich aufm Rechner. 

ISO von einer Originaldisk (müsste sowohl Pro als auch Home irgendwo rumfliegen) erstellen könnte ich sicher auch, aber das würde dank anderem Standort meiner Sammelkiste wohl mindestens eine Woche dauern.


----------



## RRe36 (21. Juni 2018)

max310kc schrieb:


> Also eine aus dem Netz gezogene ISO von  XP-Home hab ich aufm Rechner.
> 
> ISO von einer Originaldisk (müsste sowohl Pro als auch Home irgendwo rumfliegen) erstellen könnte ich sicher auch, aber das würde dank anderem Standort meiner Sammelkiste wohl mindestens eine Woche dauern.



Mach dir keinen Stress, XP Pro ISOs hab ich schon von ein paar netten Leuten hier geschickt bekommen 
Die Home kannst du irgendwann hochladen, wenn es dir passt. Die ist nicht ganz so dringend.


----------

